# label maker deluxe program



## soapchick (Oct 28, 2009)

I just ordered the label maker deluxe program and can't wait for it to get here.  Anybody have it?  Tell me your likes/dislikes.  I'm hoping to have great soap labels for next fair.


----------



## KSL (Oct 30, 2009)

Who makes it?  I just googled and it came up with a million bar code label makers.. lol


----------

